# Goldstock 2014!! Dates set



## Goldstock

I've been updating the Goldstock mailing list, and the registration info should be up and running shortly (hoping for later this week). Goldstock is over Labor Day weekend, and starts on Friday, August 29th, with an option to come on Thursday, August 28th...runs through Tuesday morning, September 2nd. We're located in northeastern, PA (about 40 miles northeast of Scranton), and for those of you who have never been...take a look at our website...GOLDSTOCK CAMP. Dates are from last year, but there is no change in the cost or facilities, other than the additional option of arriving Thursday; this year's theme is Woofstock at Goldstock

If you'd like to be added to the official Goldstock email list, please write me at [email protected]

Hope to see lots of new faces!!

Gail


----------



## Goldstock

*Dates set for Goldstock 2014*

I've been updating the Goldstock mailing list, and the registration info should be up and running shortly (hoping for later this week). Goldstock is over Labor Day weekend, and starts on Friday, August 29th, with an option to come on Thursday, August 28th...runs through Tuesday morning, September 2nd. We're located in northeastern, PA (about 40 miles northeast of Scranton), and for those of you who have never been...take a look at our website...GOLDSTOCK CAMP. Dates are from last year, but there is no change in the cost or facilities, other than the additional option of arriving Thursday; this year's theme is Woofstock at Goldstock

If you'd like to be added to the official Goldstock email list, please write me at [email protected]

Hope to see lots of new faces!!

Gail


----------



## MercyMom

I really hope to come up. I registered online. I need to send in the form and the registration fee. I just made a reservation request at Starlight Inn. Now to also get my husband's and wallet's permission.


----------



## MercyMom

Okay, Starlight Inn is out of our price range. I made a reservation with *The Colonial Smith Motel *across the border in New York. I will now follow up with my registration.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Goldstock is a Great Event. This will be Buddy and my 3rd year and Roxy's 2nd. The dogs all have a blast at Dog Camp and All the money raised goes to great causes.

MercyMom- Saying the weekend at the camp is cheaper than a hotel.


----------



## MikaTallulah

See ya in a Few Weeks Gail!!!!


----------



## MercyMom

Mikatalluah, I know that staying at the camp is cheapist, but I have an autistic son and because of that, we need a quiet place to sleep where he can settle in for the night. I hope to see you there.


----------



## MikaTallulah

MercyMom said:


> Mikatalluah, I know that staying at the camp is cheapist, but I have an autistic son and because of that, we need a quiet place to sleep where he can settle in for the night. I hope to see you there.


You will definitely see me their. I will be the only 1 with the Yorkie!!!! Usually we are down at the lake!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Me and my boyfriend are talking about this, im hoping we can make it it would be our first .


----------



## MikaTallulah

xoerika620xo said:


> Me and my boyfriend are talking about this, im hoping we can make it it would be our first .


You could come for the weekend or just make a day trip of it. Totally worth it!! Make sure to check the activities for each day if only making a day trip. The weekend is action packed!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

MercyMom said:


> Mikatalluah, I know that staying at the camp is cheapist, but I have an autistic son and because of that, we need a quiet place to sleep where he can settle in for the night. I hope to see you there.


That is Roxy and Buddy. Roxy will be the easiest to recognize since she should be the only Yorkie and there will be tons of Gorgeous Goldens.


----------



## MercyMom

I look forward to seeing you Mika! Are they having activities Friday night?


----------



## MikaTallulah

MercyMom said:


> I look forward to seeing you Mika! Are they having activities Friday night?


Friday is the Welcome Night usually- I want to say the costume contest is Friday. 

Sat. is most of the events except for the Dog Olympics which is Sunday.

As it gets closer they will post the calendar of events on the website.

I will PM you last years events if I can find it.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Bump Bump


----------



## MikaTallulah

Bumping up


----------



## first golden

Hi All,

Thinking about coming for the day, could anyone suggest which day might be better? I am thinking about Saturday..
Also would I have to register in advance or at "the door"
I see that the dogs can go swimming (by the pictures) I am assuming it is a lake, are people allowed in also with the dogs? I know it is a silly question, but it is hard to find places we both can swim....


----------



## MikaTallulah

first golden said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thinking about coming for the day, could anyone suggest which day might be better? I am thinking about Saturday..
> Also would I have to register in advance or at "the door"
> I see that the dogs can go swimming (by the pictures) I am assuming it is a lake, are people allowed in also with the dogs? I know it is a silly question, but it is hard to find places we both can swim....


For liability reasons only the dogs are allowed to swim in the lake. Not people- People are allowed to wade in the water. 

Sat. is normally the Education Seminar day, CGC testing, Therapy Dog testing, and recognition day.

Sunday is the Doggy Olympics and more Education Seminars/events. I would pick that day is only coming for the day. 

They should be posting the schedule of events soon. 

You can pay $25 for the day at the "door" or in advance. The choice is yours. If paying in advance paypal is an extra $5 or you can mail your registration with check in.


----------



## 4rdogs

Coming up for the day you should register ahead of time (if coming on Sunday) this helps the camp planning for meals.. The Welcome Table gives them a count how many people are there...
On Sunday you would have to find someone from the welcome table to register


----------



## first golden

Thank you all for the information! I appreciate it, this event is definitely something I would love to attend, I am a new golden owner, and Amber is almost 15 months, so I think we would have a great time...


----------



## 4rdogs

You will have a GReat time..Sign up for the Goldstock email list for all the updates & activities schedule..
[email protected]

We have been to GS since the beginning 1998


----------



## xoerika620xo

We are thinking of coming up for the day. can't wait to see the schedule so that way we know which day is best.


----------



## 4rdogs

You will have a great time


----------



## MikaTallulah

first golden said:


> Thank you all for the information! I appreciate it, this event is definitely something I would love to attend, I am a new golden owner, and Amber is almost 15 months, so I think we would have a great time...


Pm'ed you some info.


----------



## MikaTallulah

xoerika620xo said:


> We are thinking of coming up for the day. can't wait to see the schedule so that way we know which day is best.


Pm'ed you some info.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Anyone interested PM me and I will get you a draft of the calendar for this year


----------



## MercyMom

I can hardly wait!:hyper::greenboun Can you believe that on the weekend before Goldstock that I am going to WV. Wooooo Wheeee! And you better believe that I am bringing my girl along for the trip! It's been a boring summer, with some cool excursions every now and then, like my trip to the Chesapeake Bay last Friday. Hopefully, I will be able to find some cool things to do to pass the time until late August!


----------



## iforget

Goldstock! It's the first thing we add to our calendar in January for the planning the upcoming year. This will be our 11th year attending and look forward to seeing old friends and making new ones. If you cant make it for the entire weekend, you can join us for a day visit..
I promise that once you attend, it too, will become an annual event.
Debbie
Molly and Regis


----------



## MikaTallulah

Looks like they will not be doing the costume contest that they normally have on Friday due to a lack of interest. It is being replaced by potentially a Trivia Night were you form a team and which ever team wins gets to pick the rescue(s) all the money goes to. 

I know Buddy, Roxy, and I will be at the Welcome Table from 7-10 Friday night to meet and greet 

Roxy is running for Sweetest Girl- Great Things Come In Small Packages- Vote Gorkie and You Can't Be Wrong!! She may not win- Competing against puppies but she will give it her best effort


----------



## Goldstock

*Final Goldstock Reminder*

So, what're you all doing Labor Day weekend? That's when Goldstock happens in northeastern, PA. It's a huge fundraiser for golden retriever rescue (and a little all breed) and is attended by about 200 people and several hundred dogs...mostly goldens. Check out the website at GOLDSTOCK CAMP. 

Gail


----------



## fta

Planning to go to Goldstock for the first time, maybe for one night stay. Sounds like it would be fun for my girl Amber, who is a very energetic, just turned 5 year old. Does anyone know if there are still cabin spaces available? I would imagine that dog friendly hotels/inns in the area would require staying for the whole holiday weekend.


----------



## MercyMom

fta said:


> Planning to go to Goldstock for the first time, maybe for one night stay. Sounds like it would be fun for my girl Amber, who is a very energetic, just turned 5 year old. Does anyone know if there are still cabin spaces available? I would imagine that dog friendly hotels/inns in the area would require staying for the whole holiday weekend.


I'm staying at the Coloniel Smith Hotel across the border in NY, about a half hours away. Very affordable.


----------



## 4rdogs

Hi, 
You can write to [email protected] she can answer your
questions.. 
Hope you too see you & Amber there


----------



## fta

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MikaTallulah

4rdogs said:


> Hi,
> You can write to [email protected] she can answer your
> questions..
> Hope you too see you & Amber there


Gail is just Wonderful


----------



## MikaTallulah

Only 10 days until the Start of Goldstock.


----------



## MercyMom

MikaTallulah said:


> Only 10 days until the Start of Goldstock.


Thank goodness I have a trip *this *coming weekend too.


----------



## MikaTallulah

fta said:


> Planning to go to Goldstock for the first time, maybe for one night stay. Sounds like it would be fun for my girl Amber, who is a very energetic, just turned 5 year old. Does anyone know if there are still cabin spaces available? I would imagine that dog friendly hotels/inns in the area would require staying for the whole holiday weekend.


I think cabins are still available. I would contact Gail @ [email protected]


I am sure your Amber would love it. 

For more information go to: GOLDSTOCK CAMP


----------



## MercyMom

I just got back from West Virginia and now I am very excited for Goldstock! I have been getting my e-mail announcements and printed out some of them. I saw that you are to wear teal shirts for a group photo. I ordered a "Crazy Golden Retriever Lady" shirt from SunFrog in the teal color just now. Praying that it comes in time. Oh man! I can hardly wait!:hyper:


----------



## MikaTallulah

Official announcement and schedule is now available. Please see the attached links.


----------



## MercyMom

Gail offered me a private room for no additional charge. How wonderful! I'll be able to stay at camp after all!:yipee:


----------



## MikaTallulah

MercyMom said:


> Gail offered me a private room for no additional charge. How wonderful! I'll be able to stay at camp after all!:yipee:


 Can't wait to meet you all even though our girly furbutts will be competing against each other for Sweetest Girl!

Gail is fantastic we are also going against her girl Tory!


----------



## MercyMom

My teal shirt will not be coming in time. I will wear it to the Dewyey Golden Jubilee then. Maybe I should get a plain one at Walmart?


----------



## xooxlinds

MikaTallulah said:


> Can't wait to meet you all even though our girly furbutts will be competing against each other for Sweetest Girl!
> 
> Gail is fantastic we are also going against her girl Tory!


Hey!! Is it a trend that many golden lovers are also mainecoon lovers too?? We had goldens for 13 years and now my old folk are mainecoon owners and I have the Goldens ! (Well, in December comes my fluffball!)










Maverick passed at the ripe age of 10 on 7/2/14










Ollie is our new member and he comes home from Tampa to us on 9/5!


----------



## xooxlinds

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## 4rdogs

We have 3 rescue Mainecoon Cats.....also a parakeet, 3 Goldens & 1 Brittany 
Owned by Goldens since 85


----------

